# Suche gutes Hunter Pet!



## kadet123 (3. Mai 2008)

Hallo leute,
Ich wollt euch mal fragen was das beste Hunter Pet ist weil ich habe grad nen Skorpid aber der kann irgendwie nur Vergiften sonst nix Oo
wär froh wenn ihr mir nen paar gute Pets aufzählen könnt der Stufe 65-70 die man zähmen kann 
Danke im vorraus

MFG


----------



## Dradius (3. Mai 2008)

Das beste sind finde ich Shärenjäger man kann sie auf lv 69 in skettis zähmen


----------



## m4ri (3. Mai 2008)

falsches fourm....
aber trotzdem hab mals was von einem Elite Tiger gehört der gut sein soll


mfg


----------



## DaBoss (3. Mai 2008)

Klick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kadet123 (3. Mai 2008)

Dradius schrieb:


> Das beste sind finde ich Shärenjäger man kann sie auf lv 69 in skettis zähmen




ja schon aba ich mag die irgendwie nicht^^ hat noch wer was?^^


----------



## Wolaa (3. Mai 2008)

fidne am besten die säue  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dradius (3. Mai 2008)

hm auf die schnelle fällt mir nix mehr ein aber wende was suchst dan klapper mal Netherstorm Nagrand und Shadowmoonvalley ab


----------



## celion (3. Mai 2008)

guckst du hier


----------



## Huwaschorch (3. Mai 2008)

hallo 
mein pet ist der tiger aus skettis http://www.wow-wildtiere.com/tierfamilien/...ter_saebler.htm

find den recht gut weil sehr hohe dmg und rüstung 
was die fähigkeiten betrifft kannst du von anderen pet´s lernen und weitergeben 

und hier kannst du selbst schauen welche tiere es gibt 

greetz DerSchorsch

http://www.wow-wildtiere.com/


----------



## kadet123 (3. Mai 2008)

danke euch für die seiten
mfg


----------



## kadet123 (3. Mai 2008)

<Huwaschorch>  kannst du mir vieleicht nen guten tipp geben wenn ich den zähme dann die treutstufe 6 bekomme? und wie level ich ein pet am besten ? also schnell^^


----------



## Rudi TD (3. Mai 2008)

kadet123 schrieb:


> <Huwaschorch>  kannst du mir vieleicht nen guten tipp geben wenn ich den zähme dann die treutstufe 6 bekomme? und wie level ich ein pet am besten ? also schnell^^



1. Füttern

2. Mobs killen


----------



## Dunham (3. Mai 2008)

kadet123 schrieb:


> Ich wollt euch mal fragen was das beste Hunter Pet ist weil ich habe grad nen Skorpid aber der kann irgendwie nur Vergiften sonst nix Oo
> 
> MFG



"nur" ist gut.
der skorpi ist das beste pet für pvp, da du so einfacher leechen kannst, da man dein vipernbiss nur sehr schwer dispellen kann.


----------



## kadet123 (3. Mai 2008)

hmja füttern bis zum umfallen? auch wenn es grün is?


----------



## bluewhiteangel (3. Mai 2008)

Bitte: guck dir Petopia an. Dann brauchst dir euch nich so viel Unsinn anhören... Bild dir ne eigene Meinung und mach dich kundig.
@kadet123 Je nachdem, für was du dein Pet gebrauchen willst, sind unterschiedliche Pets gut. Für Pvp zB. Skorpide (Das Gift soll ganz gut sein- Ich persönlich bevorzuge Katzen wgn Stealth/Spurt uä.), zum Tanken zB. Bären/Schildkröten.
Wie man am besten zähmt: Eisfalle legen und ganz normal zähmen. So gehts meist. Sonst nimmstn Mage oderso mit für ne Frostnova.
Wie man am besten Pets lvlt: In eine Ini gehen.Und natürlich das Pet draußen lassen.
Wie man am besten ne hohe Treuestufe erreicht? Hab mal gelesen, dass es schneller geht wenn das Pet bei einem in der Nähe ist, aber ich kann das jetzt nicht wirklich bestätigen. Einfach immer Pet mitschleppen und warten.
Lg, Kiri
Edit: Nein, immer bitte auf "grün lassen, dann nicht weiter füttern. Futterverschwendung.


----------



## Badumsaen (3. Mai 2008)

kommt drauf an für was du n pet willst. Am meisten dmg machen Katzen, Raptoren und felshetzer. als tank pet schildkröte, krebs, gorilla, bär, usw. am besten einfach auf petopia nachschaun^^


----------



## kadet123 (3. Mai 2008)

ok danke euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 brauch ein pet das gut dmg macht und die aggro halbwegs halten kann


----------



## Huwaschorch (3. Mai 2008)

also ich hab die erfahrung gemacht das die pet´s in instanzen am schnellsten die treuestufe 6 erreischen und ist es ein lowlevel pet, bekommts auch in inzen mehr ep......
was das füttern angeht..... mehr als grün geht eh net..... ergo wenn grün kein füttern mehr ^^

ansonsten kommts wirklich auf deinen spielstill an 

greetz derschorsch


----------



## Maxxter (3. Mai 2008)

BM oder MM-Skill?

Würd sagen: BM = dmg und MM = Tank...
Sprich als BM Raptoren, Felshetzer, Katzen, Eulen usw.
und als MM Bären, Gorillas, Schildkröten usw.

Bestes Hunter-Pet IMO Rak'shiri. Erfüllt leider nicht deine Kritieren (lvl 65-70), ist 57 aber es lohnt echt die Katze zu lvln.


----------



## Huwaschorch (3. Mai 2008)

kadet123 schrieb:


> ok danke euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




auch hier halten die katzen platz eins (meiner meinung) 

teilen gut dmg aus und halten die aggro


----------



## ZidaneCologne (3. Mai 2008)

ihr vergesst alle das gute alte "Boar" 

^^ besorg dir ne sau aus den östlichen pestländern , 
musst du zwar nen bißchen hoch lvl``n , 
aber der agro aufbau ist relativ stark 
wegen anstürmen ,


----------



## Paladinj13 (3. Mai 2008)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, welche Fraktion du spielst, aber wenn du Horde spielst musst du dich mal in SW umschauen, dort gibts den Wachgnom, den kann man zähmen, da er ein Wildtier ist (rofl, ôO) , der taucht ca. einmal im Monat auf. Was der genau kann, weiß ich nicht, aber Style hat er^^


----------



## kadet123 (3. Mai 2008)

http://petopia.brashendeavors.net/html/mob...ripfanglynx.php

was meint ihr? is der gut?
mfg


----------



## Nightroad (3. Mai 2008)

lukaten schrieb:


> /close pls ich denke die antwort wurde mehrmals gegeben
> 
> ich weis sowas bin schließlich full T6 jäger bei Nihilum


und ich bin bill gates


----------



## Strikêr°us (3. Mai 2008)

guck mal in skettis ganz am ende gibts so blau-weiß gestreifte tiger  die sind gut (haben übrigens auch viele andere hunter)

Mfg Strikêr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mardoo (3. Mai 2008)

eber.


----------



## Andwari90 (3. Mai 2008)

Paladinj13 schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht, welche Fraktion du spielst, aber wenn du Horde spielst musst du dich mal in SW umschauen, dort gibts den Wachgnom, den kann man zähmen, da er ein Wildtier ist (rofl, ôO) , der taucht ca. einmal im Monat auf. Was der genau kann, weiß ich nicht, aber Style hat er^^



lol vergiss es ... das war ein fake
man muss nicht alles glauben^^ der wachgnom war einfach ein gnomen krieger der neben dem tauren hergelaufen ist.. ( kenn das video in dem der gezeigt wird)

hört einfach auf son mist zu verbreiten.. schaut auf petopia nach, dort sind alle pets 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



glaubt auch bitte nicht dass elite mehr schaden machen wenn sie gezähmt wurden.. die werden alle auf rasse (katze, bär usw.) und level angepasst und machen somit dens selben schaden wie nicht-elite.
das aussehen ist einfach nur unterschiedlich z.B. zwischen allen katzen aber die stats bleiben gleich.


----------



## cobrajet (3. Mai 2008)

Hab einiges durch:

Schweine halten gut Aggro, hab aber inzwischen wg damage nur noch katzen. im moment einen luchs aus Zul Aman und bin sehr zufieden


----------



## Gimlikad (3. Mai 2008)

der Luchs teilt ganz gut schaden aus... mit BM-Skillung fast nicht zu übertreffen.

vom Style her:

Geisterwolf

Leider nicht mehr zähmbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber ich habs noch so vor dem patch geschaft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (3. Mai 2008)

Das beste Jägerpet sind die unsichtbaren Wölfe im Hinterland, ok?


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (3. Mai 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Das beste Jägerpet sind die unsichtbaren Wölfe im Hinterland, ok?


 
 rede kein mist

 @offtopic

 die antworten wurden schon gesagt und am besten 3 pets zähmen. in ställe kann man sie auch parkieren
 1. für pvp
 2. für instanzen/raids (dmg pet)
 3. für pve (tank pet oder so etwas in der art)

 ist aber jedem selbst überlassen was für pet er holen möchte


----------



## kadet123 (3. Mai 2008)

sagtma leute hab mir jetzt den tiger in skettis geholt und hab scho viele mobs gekillt und die treustufe steigt irgendwie net


----------



## Gimlikad (3. Mai 2008)

die steigt schon...

gut ding will weile haben heists doch.

du musst mit deinem pet keine mobs killen um die treuestufe zu erhöhen, sondern mit ihm zeit verbringen und es immer gut füttern.


----------



## Black Muffin (3. Mai 2008)

die steigt schon...

gut ding will weile haben heists doch.

du musst mit deinem pet keine mobs killen um die treuestufe zu erhöhen, sondern mit ihm zeit verbringen und es immer gut füttern.


----------



## Muertedeath (3. Mai 2008)

ich hab erst vor nen paar wochen den drachenfalken aus der festung der stürme ...vorher hatte ich elitetiger aus schlingendorntal ...bleibe bei drachenfalken der is echt genial...treuestufe steigt schon nur geduld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich nehm den drachenfalken weil der gut dmg macht und ...mir gut gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie schon gesagt wurde jeder wie er es mag für meine ansprüche reicht der und .... elite machen mehr bzw. haben nen kleinen extra buff oder wie auch immer ...spurt feurespucken und  u.s.w. also such dir nen tier für das was du machst oder 3  kannst im stall abgeben und bei bedarf tauschen


----------



## kadet123 (3. Mai 2008)

hmja füttern tuh ich sowieso aba wielang braucht man ca bis man treustufe 6 hat?


----------



## Gimlikad (3. Mai 2008)

einige stunden schon... etwa 5 glaub ich


----------



## biroly (3. Mai 2008)

also ich habe mir damals den könig bangalesh aus dem schlingendornthal geholt und finde den eingenlich sehr gut ,bin selbst auf bm geskillt


----------



## gultis (3. Mai 2008)

wen ich das höre tieger is tieger und wolf wolf egal welchges level er gezähmt wurde oder elite oder nich die stats sind dan die selben


----------



## Andwari90 (3. Mai 2008)

gultis schrieb:


> wen ich das höre tieger is tieger und wolf wolf egal welchges level er gezähmt wurde oder elite oder nich die stats sind dan die selben



geht mir ähnlich.. glaub mir

keine ahnung wieso sich das so stark in den köpfen vieler jäger festgesetzt hat -.-
der elite aus dem schlingendorn hat einfach ein besonderes aussehen.. mehr auch nicht!


----------



## Achillesdm (3. Mai 2008)

Ich find so ne Frage immer lustig, von wegen und gutes Hunterpet. Ob das Pet  für einen gut ist hängt von Einsatzzweck und Ausbildung des Pets sowie von von der Skillung des Jägers und von seinen Vorlieben ab.


----------



## Tharinn (3. Mai 2008)

kadet123 schrieb:


> Hallo leute,
> Ich wollt euch mal fragen was das beste Hunter Pet ist weil ich habe grad nen Skorpid aber der kann irgendwie nur Vergiften sonst nix Oo
> wär froh wenn ihr mir nen paar gute Pets aufzählen könnt der Stufe 65-70 die man zähmen kann
> Danke im vorraus
> ...



Sehr gute Frage ... nur ist das erstens mal subjektiv je nach Vorliebe unterschiedlich, und zweitens auch objektiv je nach Skillung ... als Treffsicherheitsjäger würd ich dir ein Pet empfehlen, das viel aushalten kann, Aggro erzeugt ein Treffsicherheits-Jäger-Pet eh nur durch Knurren. Als Beastmaster ists ganz was anderes, da kämpft dein Pet wirklich für dich, es erzeugt einen großen Teil deines Gesamtschadens. Google einfach mal nach "Petopia", auf der Seite findest du so ziemlich alles, was man an Tipps zu Jägerpets bekommen kann.


----------



## Zuldaar (3. Mai 2008)

es gibt so ein alien dings auf vier beinen, sieht zwar etwas deplaziert aus aber würd ich schon gerne haben, kann man eigentlich igrendwelche neruben halten?


----------



## Zsaphira (4. Mai 2008)

Zuldaar schrieb:


> es gibt so ein alien dings auf vier beinen, sieht zwar etwas deplaziert aus aber würd ich schon gerne haben, kann man eigentlich igrendwelche neruben halten?




Das Aliending sind Felshetzer gibts auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel zum Beispiel zu finden.
Neruber wie man sie aus Stratholme oder aus den Geistlanden kennt kann man nicht 
zähmen da sie nicht als *Wildtiere* klassifiziert sind sondern *Untote* sind.


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (4. Mai 2008)

Andwari90 schrieb:


> geht mir ähnlich.. glaub mir
> 
> keine ahnung wieso sich das so stark in den köpfen vieler jäger festgesetzt hat -.-
> der elite aus dem schlingendorn hat einfach ein besonderes aussehen.. mehr auch nicht!


 
 dann erklär mir wieso hatte meine alte katze von immensenwald kein sprinten und der weisse tiger schon?


----------



## Zsaphira (4. Mai 2008)

@ Aphrôdîtè2

das liegt daran das die low lvl katzen kein sprinten haben.
Ab 30 findest du z.b auch in den Tausend Nadeln Katzen die 
Sprinten haben das hat nichts mit Elite oder so zu tun.


----------



## Dragorius (4. Mai 2008)

es ist immer wieder schön zu lesen wie wenig jäger ahnung von ihren pets haben

seit irgendeinem patch sind alle tiere einer art GLEICH. es gibt keine imba katze mehr oder imba fledermaus. alle tiere einer klasse können exakt die selben fähigkeiten erlernen. der tiger im schlingendorntal ist genauso gut wie jede andere katze auf gleichem level. dies gilt für alle tierarten. 

früher war das mal anders da gabs z.b. eine rare katze im ödland namens " zerbrochener zahn " aka " broken tooth " die hatte als einziges tier ne lange zeit eine angriffsgeschwindigkeit von 1.0. dann wurde zul gurub eröffnet und es gab ein weiteres tier mit 1.0 nämlich diese fledermäuse.

ob ihr heute ein tier zähmt welches elite, rare oder normal ist bedeutet garnix. jede elite katze kann exakt die selben skills lernen wie ne lvl 6 katze ausm startgebiet. da ich weiß das nicht jeder gut im lesen ist wiederhle ich es nochmal auch wenns oben schon steht. könig bangalasch ist der weiße elite tiger aus dem schlingendorntal. sein level habe ich vergessen aber ich tippe mal auf 42. wenn ihr nun eine katze aus dem startgebiet habt die ihr mit level 6 oder so gezähmt habt dann kann diese katze auf level 42 ( gleiches level wie elite tiger bangalsh ) exakt die selben skills erlernen wie eben dieser elitetiger. 

ausser in farbkombinationen unterscheiden sich tiere einer art in keinster weise mehr. z.b. jeder wolf auf level 70 macht gleichviel schaden wie jeder andere level 70 wolf. egal ob es nun ein geisterwolf aus den düstermarschen ist ( den man jetzt aber nicht mehr zähmen kann ) oder irgendein anderer wolf von irgendwoher. alle tiere des selben art sind GLEICH. sie müssen eben nur das selbe level haben. ansonsten gibt es nur ettliche farbvarianten.

für mich immer sehr gut war GoodIntentionsguild.info . dort kannst du sehen welche tiere dir welche skills beibringen. 

um einen neuen tierskill zu erlernen packt man sein derzeitiges tier in den stall und zieht ohne pet los. rennt zu der stelle in das gebiet wo ein neues tier steht, zähmt dieses und kämpft ne zeit lang mit ihm. manchmal lernt ihr den neuen skill nach dem ersten kampf manchmal dauerts aber auch schon mal ne stunde und mehr. hat man den neuen skill erlernt gibt man das tier frei, rennt zum nächsten stallmeister, holt sein tier raus und bringt den tier den neuen skill bei. fertig. 

ich für meinen teil bevorzuge theoretisch 3 tierarten. wenn wotlk rauskommt werde ich mir zum leveln wieder ein schwein nehmen. das frisst jedes futter, tankt ganz gut, kann sturmangriff, macht aber wenig schaden.

für pvp nehm ich als nachtelf ne katze. ich kann mich tarnen. die katze kann sich tarnen = böse überraschung ^^. der skorpid ist auch ok aber man muss halt bedenken das ein vergiftetes ziel in keine eisfalle oder sheep passt.

für 25er raids nehm ich nur noch felshetzer. sie machen iwie auch wenn ichs nicht erklären kann ein paar dps mehr schaden haben aber wenig leben.


----------



## Grobius (4. Mai 2008)

Das beste Tier  ist das Schwein - am Sturmangriff der Sau kommt nix ran!


----------



## Badumsaen (4. Mai 2008)

Aphrôdîtè2 schrieb:


> dann erklär mir wieso hatte meine alte katze von immensenwald kein sprinten und der weisse tiger schon?


Einfach nur geil^^ 

Grund: Sprint ist eine fähigkeit für dein pet dass du nicht beim lehrer lernen kannst, sondern dir selbst organisieren musst. Einfach n Pet fangen dass die fähigkeit hat, dieses die fähigkeit n paarmal benutzen lassen, dann steht in deinem chat fenster "(hier skill einfügen) erlernt". Danach kannste des pet wieder wegschmeißen und dir ein x beliebiges holen dass diese fähigkeit erlernen kann. Dann kannste ihm es beibringen.
So einfach ist das.


----------



## Badumsaen (4. Mai 2008)

Grobius schrieb:


> Das beste Tier  ist das Schwein - am Sturmangriff der Sau kommt nix ran!


Dann stell dich mal nen BM Hunter im pvp entgegen der eine Katze, nen Raptor oder nen Felshetzer hat. Und dann sag mir nochmal ob du deine Sau immernoch so toll findest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und außerdem is n Schwein uncool, weil so ziemlich alle Chinafarmer eins haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grobius (4. Mai 2008)

Badumsaen schrieb:


> Und außerdem is n Schwein uncool, weil so ziemlich alle Chinafarmer eins haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




... ich finde es Cool, weil es nicht viele haben und du musst es ja nicht Boar nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich schade finde ist, dass man nur 3 Tiere halten kann und es ist immer schade, wenn man eines wegschicken muss um ein anderes auszuprobieren.

Als Jäger sollte man sich einen kleinen Privatzoo halten dürfen!


----------



## Kondrax (4. Mai 2008)

ich find die schlangen in tausend nadeln cool die können eben blitze casten soll au gut dmg machen hab ich gehört.


----------



## Shurycain (4. Mai 2008)

Hol dir n Eber, die machen imba damage, können stunnen, können chargen und wunderbar aggrohalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xandars (4. Mai 2008)

ich finde, es kommt drauf an wofür du das pet brauchst.. 
-farmen/questen
-raids/ini
-pvp


je nachdem hätt ich die pets danach ausgesucht z.b. großkatzen machen viel dmg (gut für raids/ini)
... skorpione, schlangen ect machen gift ... also für pvp gut (oder fledermäuse wegen ap verringerung)

so ist meine meinung dazu


----------



## Blacksmurf (20. Mai 2008)

> ... ich finde es Cool, weil es nicht viele haben und du musst es ja nicht Boar nennen



Boar heißen die schweine eh nur weil die Chinafarmer das Schwein nicht umbennen und den Englishen Client besitzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

